# dx for post vasectomy semen examination



## sendiaceves (Nov 8, 2013)

hello.  I was hoping that I could get some help in figuring out what dx code would be best to use when patient is returning for post vas semen analysis.  I have found two, V25.8 or V26.52.  any help would be appreciated.

thank you


----------



## KCROSS (Dec 11, 2013)

V25.8 Other specified contraceptive management
   Post vasectomy sperm count

Hope this helps


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (May 18, 2016)

what about Z98.52 sterilization status?


----------

